# High arched brows.



## 4getmeNot (Jul 4, 2006)

i love the look of high arched brows. you know the look of a strong, smooth, defined brow. (leila comes to mind..




) i think it can impact your facial features sooo much. my question is, how do you create those? i've tried by plucking..not successful! also, the lady that waxes my brows only creates a "natural arch", but it's not the stong defined look i want. i thought about asking her, but didn't want to end up with messy brows. that is like the worst thing ever! any thoughts, ideas?


----------



## Thais (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kam_621* i love the look of high arched brows. you know the look of a strong, smooth, defined brow. (leila comes to mind..



) i think it can impact your facial features sooo much. my question is, how do you create those? i've tried by plucking..not successful! also, the lady that waxes my brows only creates a "natural arch", but it's not the stong defined look i want. i thought about asking her, but didn't want to end up with messy brows. that is like the worst thing ever! any thoughts, ideas? Depending on the natural shape and thickness of your eyebrows, this look may not be achievable I think. Can we see a pic?


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 4, 2006)

I use eyebrow stencils that I buy from Sally's. I hope this helps.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 4, 2006)

You wont be able to do it really unless you already have the shape kinda already there - unless you use some kind of a brow pencil or something



Sorry

But you should keep in natural, if you are having problems getting that look you want, because that's always going to be the best for you! Good luck girlie!


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 4, 2006)

I agree with everyone else here. If you don't already have a high arch, you won't be able to get it without your brow looking odd and fake. If you have a straighter brow, just clean the line up, and that's what'll look best on you.



My cousin's mom used to shave her eyebrows off and draw them in for a higher arch, and it looked so nutty.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 4, 2006)

or you can just pluck um' all almost completly like me and pencil them in!! LOL!!! (see my pic in profile!!) i super arch mine!!! and i used to arch them even more, if you can believe that!! LOL!!!!

or you can pluck them almost completly off and pencil them in LOL!!! like i do!! (see profile pic) i do mine super thin, and i actually used to arch them even more if you can believe it!11 LOL!!!!!


----------



## monniej (Jul 5, 2006)

i think you can achieve any brow shape you like, but you should probably be tweezing instead of waxing. post some pics!


----------



## LVA (Jul 5, 2006)

i know it's impossible for me cuz i don't have enuf brow .... so the onli way i could do it is get semi-permanent Mu on my brows .. and .. i don't wanna do that


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 5, 2006)

I agree about the natural arch.... I have NO natural arch, so I'm stuck w/ the rounded brow. I've read that trying to make an arch you don't naturally have looks just as bad as overplucking... A pic of your lovely face might help us out...


----------



## Ashley1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Staying with your natural arch isn't a bad thing just work with it. Try shaping your brows a bit different with it starting with more to less or thinning them a little. That may give you enough affect that your eyes will pop and achieve the look you want without the arch after all?!?


----------



## SerenityEludes (Jul 5, 2006)

Its possible to get an high arch but you have to be willing to take time and be patient. Believe it or not when i was younger i had very thin eyebrows with a low almost non existant arch. I started off with almost pencil lead thin eyebrows (not recommending it if thin eyebrows isnt your thing).

I started to see that each time i used a eyebrow rasor called a tinkle (http://www.etradeshow.org/upload/catalog/1130950823135.JPG). You can get them at sallys or any store for that matter) them they grew in a little thicker. Finally after like maybe a year and a half of shaving and pucking and growing i had enough to work out a sensible arch. And from then on everytime i did my eyebrows over i took them up a little higher, and reshaped them just a little bit until i got the look i wanted. Honestly it took me a long time well because i started off with practically no eyebrows at all



!!! lol I first got my eyebrows arched when i was 15... im 20 now and their still not perfect





Im not saying that you should do what i did. You probably have much more to work with then i did. But dont try to do it all at one time. Take your time and gradually change it. Atleast if you start to see that its not looking right you can stop and let the hairs grow back rather then waiting a month for the entire eyebrow to grow back so you can reshape it.

Good Luck and if you try it POST PICS!



.

edited to add pic link.


----------



## monniej (Jul 5, 2006)

i think you ladies may still be scared to work above the brow. you can get the diva arch you want with tweezing, and don't be afraid to go on top! the trick is to get the right shape before you tweeze away all of the hair on the bottom! jmho! have you had a professional give you a consultation about the brow shape you want?


----------



## beautyaddict (Jul 10, 2006)

yeah teh eyebrow stencils at sallys are great! but i usually just pluck mine in the shape i want and just fill them in good and make the eyebrows alittle longer at the ends!

yeah teh eyebrow stencils at sallys are great! but i usually just pluck mine in the shape i want and just fill them in good and make the eyebrows alittle longer at the ends!


----------

